# Anyone install Stock Fog lights on B6 Passat.



## vdubdriver07 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi I have a 2007 VW Passat 2.0T FSI.
My car did not come stock with fog lights but, i wish to install them.
I wish to install the stock fog light grills and lights.
Is the wiring for fog lights already there even though my car did not come stock with fog lights?
What all will I need?

1. Fog light grills Right and Left side.
2. Fog light bulbs Right and Left Side.
3. European style headlight switch
4. Wiring? Is it already there?
5. VAG-COM to activate light on car computer.


----------



## whatnxt (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: Anyone install Stock Fog lights on B6 Passat. (vdubdriver07)*

You would be better to go to one of the VW Parts sites and buy a kit. I purchased mine from OEM Plus. In addition, you will need the Euro switch, and wiring.
1. YES
2. YES
3. YES
4. Purchase or make it as it is not there.
5. YES if you wire the system up like stock. Note, some ECUs do not support foglight additions.
In addition to your list, you will need the lights and brackets.
Wiring from: http://www.eurowires.net/wst_page3.html
Do a Search over on the B6 side. Look for an old tread from W12 and others.



_Modified by whatnxt at 8:57 PM 2-22-2009_


----------

